
Query Plan Caching in CockroachDB - dilloc
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/query-plan-caching-in-cockroachdb/
======
networkimprov
How are you using CockroachDB, and where does it shine or not?

------
grumpydba
Too bad all this work is proprietary.

